# Bear of Hurricane Lake



## pilot770 (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if anything is being caught in Bear or Hurricane this time of year? I was going to head up that way, but didn't know if I would be wasting my time. Thanks.

Will


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I ve always had better luck in Hurricane, but havent been in a while.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldnt drive all the way up there right now. This cold front will give them the lock jaw.


----------



## pilot770 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks fellas. I thought maybe before this next cold front coming though on the 1st, that they might bite a little, but it's a long drive to sit in the cold, and come home and eat frozen fish sticks.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Not to resurrect an old thread, but has anybody been up there recently. Know if the topwater bite's started yet or do we need to wait for more stable weather? Thanks


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

When I first saw the title of this thread I thought someone had seen a bear at hurricane lake:doh


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *ratzila (2/8/2008)*When I first saw the title of this thread I thought someone had seen a bear at hurricane lake:doh


Yea me too!! I was looking forward to a good bear story.


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

> *wysecw (2/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *ratzila (2/8/2008)*When I first saw the title of this thread I thought someone had seen a bear at hurricane lake:doh
> ...




i guess i fell into the "bear trap too" ...........hahaha


----------

